# UDP-Befehl absenden.



## jensnrw (8. Feb 2006)

Hallo !


Ich möchte ein UDP-String mit Java auf einer HTML-Seite absenden.
Und zwar möchte ich eine ganz normale HTML-Seite im Web-Browser
aufrufen und wenn ich auf ein GIF oder JPG Bild (Schalter) klicke, dann
soll ein UDP-String (String 1) gesendet werden und sich das Bild ändern,
z.B. von einer Glühbirne "aus" in Glühbrine "an". Wenn ich dann nochmals
dadrauf klicke, soll wieder ein String (String 2) gesendet werden
und sich auch wieder das Bild ändern.

Ich hoffe, ich habe mich jetzt so verständlich ausgedrückt, dass man mein
Anliegen verstehen kann...
:lol:


Toll wäre es natürlich, wenn das ganze noch über die Map-Funktion gehen
würde, sprich wenn man irgendwo auf ein großes Bild, z.B. wie einem 
Grundriss, klickt.

Bin wirklich für jede Hilfe und für jeden Tipp dankbar !!!!



Grüße aus NRW
Jens


----------



## Bleiglanz (9. Feb 2006)

wohin soll den das Paket geschickt werden?

ansonsten ist das trivialstes Javascript (ein Bild auswechseln), schau bei selfhtml


----------



## jensnrw (9. Feb 2006)

Hallo "Bleiglanz" !


Erstmal danke, dass Du Dich gemeldet hast !

Also das UDP-Paket, soll an ein Gerät mit IP-Adresse gesendet werden... also
z.B. an 192.168.222.111 !


----------



## thE_29 (9. Feb 2006)

Ich verstehe deine Aufgabenstellung auch net...


In HTML soll ein Bild verändert werden?

Wie wann wo?

Bzw, wo ist das Java Applet?

Oder willst du allg. die Seite ändern?


----------



## Bleiglanz (9. Feb 2006)

jensnrw hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hallo "Bleiglanz" !
> 
> 
> Erstmal danke, dass Du Dich gemeldet hast !
> ...



wozu?? erklär mal genau was du machen willst?

selbst wenn es mit Javascirpt ginge -was ich nicht glaube - dann müsste 192.168.222.111 der Server sein, von dem die HTML-Seite ursprünglichen gekommen ist

ansonsten

klick

request zum Server 

am Server mit java.net.* das UDP-Paket verschicken


----------



## jensnrw (9. Feb 2006)

Ich will einfach nur von einer ganz normalen HTML-Seite, einen UDP-Befehl
an ein Gerät im Netzwerk senden und zwar dann, wenn ich auf irgendeinen
Button klicke... egal ob dieser nun eine Grafik ist, die sich vielleicht noch
ändert wenn man drauf geklickt hat, oder nicht.

Soweit ich weiß, ist ein UDP-Paket nicht IP-Adressen gebunden, sondern nur
das Gerät bzw. der Empfänger muß es zulassen, dass er das Paket empfängt
und verarbeitet.

Wenn man so ein UDP-Paket nicht per Java über eine HTML-Seite verschicken
kann, dann hat sich der Rest mit den wechselnen Grafiken auch erledigt.


----------



## Bleiglanz (9. Feb 2006)

eine HTML-Seite ist erstmal eine Textdatei

"von der" kannst du gar nichts verschicken

man kann Javascript einbetten (aber ob das UDP kann?)

oder ein Applet  einbetten (hätte immerhin was mit Java zu tun)

oder ?

ist ein Webserver auch beteiligt oder liegt die HTML Datei einfach so auf dem lokalen Dateisystem rum??


----------



## thE_29 (9. Feb 2006)

Ich glaub er weiß selber net was er will ^^


----------



## jensnrw (9. Feb 2006)

@thE_29
Wow! Was für ein sinnvoller und kreativer Beitrag! Respekt!
:applaus: 


Was gibt es eigentlich nicht zu verstehen !?
Nochmals... eine HTML-Seite. Dort kann man mit der Maus
auf einen Button klicken... und wenn man das gemacht hat
soll ein UDP-Paket bzw. Befehl an ein Gerät mit einer be-
stimmten IP-Adresse geschickt werden.

Geht das... wenn ja, wie !?

Mit Visual Basic war das jedenfalls eine Sache von 3 Minuten.


----------



## Roar (9. Feb 2006)

so (ungetestet):

```
DatagramSocket s = new DatagramSocket(meinPort, derHost);
s.send(new DatagramPacket("Hallo UDP).getBytes(), "Hallo UDP".length());
```


----------



## thE_29 (10. Feb 2006)

@jensrw: kennst du dich überhaupt aus wie man java auf eine webseite einbindet??
 (super Aufgabenstellung :applaus: )

Meinst du vielleicht javascript??


Du musst eine Interaktion zwischen javascript und einem java applet machen...


Wie gesagt, du weiß net was du willst!


Mach genauere Angaben (wie zB was das Applet noch machen soll oder was du jetzt wirklich willst)


Es geht net das du auf ein Bild in HTML klickst das du dann einfach so einen UDP Befehl schicken kannst!


Offline apps (egal ob jetzt VB oder Java) sind komplett was anderes als Online (sprich Applets)  


Das was du willst (bzw so wie du es willst) geht einfach net..



Mach mal einen logischen Ablauf wie was gehen soll....




HTML Seite -> auf Bild klicken -> via Java UDP  Befehl senden...
                      (hier Interaktion zwischen JavaScript und einem nicht sichtbaren java Applet was sendet)
leichter wäre

Applet Seite -> Auf bild im Applet klicken -> UDP Befehl senden


Entscheide dich für eine dieser Varianten..


----------



## Bleiglanz (10. Feb 2006)

> Mit Visual Basic war das jedenfalls eine Sache von 3 Minuten


ja, bei einer Standalone Datei (ohne Webserver) die im Internet Explorer angezeigt wird. Soll ich dich jetzt noch hundermal Fragen, ob die Datei von einem Webserver kommt oder lokal rumliegt? 

Aber da fällt mir die Antwort auf deine Frage ein


> Nochmals... eine HTML-Seite. Dort kann man mit der Maus
> auf einen Button klicken... und wenn man das gemacht hat
> soll ein UDP-Paket bzw. Befehl an ein Gerät mit einer be-
> stimmten IP-Adresse geschickt werden.


Verwende Visual Basic, damit ist das eine Sache von 3 Minuten.


----------



## jensnrw (10. Feb 2006)

@Bleiglanz
Danke für die Antwort...
Hier trifft auch wieder der Spruch, es ist schon alles gesagt worden, nur noch nicht von jedem !

Danke... ich weiß, dass das mit Visual Basic kein Problem ist.


@thE_29
Ich weiß was ich will.
Schreib' lieber wieder in der Witzecke ein paar Zeilen.



Wie das nun am besten zu realisieren ist, war ja auch die Frage und nicht ob irgendwas auf einem
Server liegt, oder Lokal... bzw. mit oder ohne speziellen Applets.

Scheinbar wird hier solange gefragt, bis das eigentlich Anliegen so "verbogen" worden ist, dass man
vielleicht mal eine Antwort geben kann.

Na ziemlich genau 34min. "rumgooglen" und 12-13min "programmieren" und ausprobieren, läuft das
ganze so wie ich es will und ohne Probleme. 

Werde ich demnächst direkt so machen, dann brauche ich mir jedenfalls nicht die infantilen Kommentare
von selbst ernannten "Experten" hier rein tun.

Schönes Wochenende !


----------



## Bleiglanz (10. Feb 2006)

@jensnrw

du bist nur zu blöd eine Frage richtig zu stellen, das ist alles

Ob die Datei lokal liegt oder von einem Webserver kommt ist hochgradig relevant, auch wenn man VBScript verwendet; schon mal von Zonen-Modell des IE gehört? Bei Firefox/Mozilla ists noch grausamer, weil da alles Hostnamensbasiert abläuft

Und weil wir hier in einem Java Forum sind, ist die Frage noch wichtiger (Sandbox ja/nein)

Wenn wir den verblödeten Rollover-Effekt mal weglassen
dann hast du gefragt


> Ich möchte ein UDP-String mit Java auf einer HTML-Seite absenden.



Damit musst du unbedingt zu "echten Experten" gehen


----------



## Ilja (10. Feb 2006)

für solche sachen, is php das besste ^^
kann einen button/text ändern und udp-packete versenden ^^


----------



## thE_29 (10. Feb 2006)

@jensrw: dann zeig mal deine Antwort, bzw. deine Lösung ^^


Bin echt gespannt wie das aussieht ^^

Achja, wir sind ja alles keine Experten.. Wir haben unsere Postingcounter nur durch dumme Gegenfragen und in der Witzeecke hochgetrieben ^^

@bleiglanz: ack


----------



## resTive (10. Feb 2006)

jensnrw hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Na ziemlich genau 34min. "rumgooglen" und 12-13min "programmieren" und ausprobieren, läuft das
> ganze so wie ich es will und ohne Probleme.



wie!? das hast du vorher nicht getan? und dann musst du den hilfsbereiten "Experten" hier auf die Nüsse gehen, mit etwas, dass du selbst ohne aufwand hinbekommst?

respekt kollege.

aber die lösung interessiert mich auch. würdest du die bitte mal posten?


----------

